# How much exercise is too much?



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all, 

We have. 5month old Vizsla who requires lots of stimulation, as they all do! We are just worried as to how much is too much! We find when we don’t take her for one long walk (40 mins) or two short walks (20m each) per day her zoomies are crazy!We are talking 2m long lumps off metre high garden beds! 

We know other breeds recommend 5 mins per month of age. 



We feel the benefit of more ‘gentle’ walking over ‘crazy’ zoomies! 

What are the recommendations or averages your pups get? Walking vs free outside active play. 

Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There is no amount of on lead time that will burn them out, they really require off lead time. Can she get that?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Play some games with her. Kaylee's favorite is hide and seek. She has to sit and stay while someone goes and hides then calls her. It works on training and stimulates her mentally which wears her out faster than just romping around in the yard.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I do short on lead walks, followed by off lead run/play. I just walk, and the puppy gets to set the pace. 
As long as they are the ones deciding the speed, I let them do it as long as they like.
If they are running with older dogs, I make sure they take breaks.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

We had exactly the same concerns when we got our first V and I've spent a lot of time looking for any research into the long term effects of exercise as a pup - and there doesn't seem to be any.

The 'five minute' rule is something that somebody made up some time and seems to have passed into 'known fact' without any basis for the assertion. Its one of those decisions you have to make yourself. Personally, I tend to think what would happen naturally if pups were free to do what came naturally (evolution does quite a good job of designing something to cope with what comes naturally) and it would certainly be more than 15 minutes of running around! Lyra used to get an hour on a beach off lead when she was 14 weeks.

There are a lot of muscles around joints that provide support and stability to the joint. If those aren't developed through exercise then the joint isn't getting the full support it requires so theoretically too little exercise may be just as, or more, damaging than too much. The problem is that nobody really knows, or even if it makes much difference either way. The most sensible advice I have seen (IMO) was from a vet that suggested what was most important was that the exercise was consistent, i.e. a similar amount each day allowing the muscle to develop as required. The worst scenario is a dog that gets little exercise during the week and then taken on massive walks at the weekend putting the joint under a lot of stress without the required muscle to support it.


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks all! Some great ideas and I definitely have noticed her muscles lately! Reasssuring


----------

